# makeupandbeautyblog.com features article on Specktra for new users



## Janice (Jan 21, 2008)

Karen at MakeupandBeautyBlog.com wrote the most amazing piece called "Specktra for Beginners: What It Is, and How It Can Help You Be Beautiful". Are you new to Specktra and feeling overwhelmed, confused? You should totally head over to Karen's wonderful blog to check out the tips I recommend for new users who are eager to get to know Specktra and participate in the community here. 

Below is a small except of her article, check out Karen's full article on her site to read it all!

 Quote:

  Specktra is one of my favorite beauty resources. Its members are generally nice, and on the site you’ll find lots of useful makeup application and product information, much of which appears on Specktra before it appears anywhere else. Founded in June 2003, it’s now one of the most active beauty communities online, receiving about 9,000 vistors a day, many of them very knowledgeable about cosmetics. The amount of MAC information and the number excellent MAC tutorials on Specktra really sets it apart, but the site contains a wealth of information on other cosmetics lines as well. Each time you visit Specktra, you’ll learn something new, like breaking news about upcoming color collections or a new way to use a product in your favorite makeup line. And like the beauty forums over at Makeupalley.com, Craigslist and Sugar, Specktra is much more than a simple user forum. 
Credit: Karen @ Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds 
 
While you're visiting make sure to take a look around - Karen is a professional writer with a delightfully off beat attitude & sense of humor and a crush on totally drool worthy Christian Bale. Her hilarious illustrations pepper each article she publishes on her blog. In my humble opinion Karen is one of the best Beauty Bloggers out there, you won't find any press release information simply copied and pasted. Karen thoroughly researches the products she writes about and hands you her inside dish. The product reviews are honest and forthright with criticism where deserved, you don't get the feeling a company is being promoted simply to promote it.

If you're a Specktra fan I ask you to please visit her blog, read the wonderful write up and *LEAVE KAREN A COMMENT* with your thoughts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am truly honored Karen featured such a useful and informative article about our site on her fabulous blog!

makeupandbeautyblog.com features article on Specktra for new users | Specktra Beauty News


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 21, 2008)

Karen is my home girl, from way back!!  Yay her blog is one of the best!!!


----------



## caroni99 (Jan 21, 2008)

I love Karen! She is so cool and funny. I love that her content is original, not just regurgitating things that are already all over the internet, and she is so DAMN FUNNY!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2008)

That is great!  Thank you, Karen!


----------



## Melissa_Bee (Jan 21, 2008)

Love Karen! One of my daily reads!!


----------



## corngrl2 (Jan 21, 2008)

I just read this article last night!  Love her blog..it's on my list of daily blogs i check ;-)


----------



## surfdiva (Jan 21, 2008)

Holy crap! So I logged on to get my daily specktra fix (this forum is beauty crack, I swear) and there's my mug all up on the front page, LOL! Thanks to you guys/gals and to Janice for having such a great community and resource for all of us hopelessly addicted to makeup. Without you I'd be lost (where's the outer V again?!?!). I really enjoyed interviewing Janice and writing this post, and I hope that it's helpful to all the newbies! Take care, everyone


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 22, 2008)

Karen, you rock!  Love reading your blog as much as I love Spektra! 

xxx


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, Karen!  I had to check out the blog and I'm loving it so much!  It is going to become a new obsession of mine!


----------



## athena123 (Jan 25, 2008)

Love Karen's blog - she's too funny and cute, love the tutorials!


----------

